# Nickb's Nanango Brew Day - 19th June



## NickB (13/5/10)

Howdy All!

So, finally got SWMBO approval for a brew day at my new place! Woo! The theme for the day will be..... *BEER!!!* :beerbang: 
Apologies for the shortish notice, but was looking at Saturday 29th of May, at my place in Nanango (about 2.5 hrs NW of Brisbane for those who don't know!)

Was thinking of brewing a single or possibly a double batch of something, and anyone coming along is more than welcome to bring brew gear etc. Don't have a huge amount of power to spare, as my rig takes up the 20A downstairs circuit, but we could run a couple of leads from other circuits if needed. I will have to limit this to two electric rigs of 10A each. If you're all gas (like TidalPete), then you'll be sweet.

Food on the day will be a simple affair, with the BBQ featuring prominently. Was thinking of a cover charge of maybe $20 each (depending on numbers) to cover food and nibbles, and I will buy it all locally before the day.

You are, of course, more than welcome to stay the night, however at SWMBOs orders, no strays in the house. I have a huge deck you can bunk down on, and a small amount of flat grass out the front of the house for tents etc. Lots of parking if you prefer to sleep in the car.

Anyhow, I am open to any ideas, suggestions etc

Post your name below if you're attending, along with any beer you'll be bringing. Also, one special favour for those of you coming along - please could you bring with you one spare bag of ice? I need plenty to keep the font on the bar cold, so would really appreciate it!

Will PM bank and address details closer to the day. (Oh, and there is the possibility of moving this to June 12th if May 29th is not gonna work out...)

Hope to see you here!

Cheers and Beers!

1. NickB - 5 x kegs of beery substance distributed by chilled font


----------



## bradsbrew (13/5/10)

NickB said:


> Howdy All!
> 
> So, finally got SWMBO approval for a brew day at my new place! Woo! The theme for the day will be..... *BEER!!!* :beerbang:
> Apologies for the shortish notice, but was looking at Saturday 29th of May, at my place in Nanango (about 2.5 hrs NW of Brisbane for those who don't know!)
> ...



Onya Nick I'll be in on this one. Was off to Bundy on the 30th so now I'm off to Bundy on the 29th via Nanango  . Remind me a couple of days prior and I will bring a few big blocks of "Ice", Although its better to just drink coffee to stay awake.

1. NickB - 5 x kegs of beery substance distributed by chilled font
2. Bradsbrew- A 5 keg draining apperatus


----------



## Batz (13/5/10)

Not a good date Nick, but with a bit of shameless crawling and sniveling perhaps begging I'm sure I'll be there.

Otherwise I'll try





I don't want to miss this :icon_chickcheers: 



Batz


----------



## NickB (13/5/10)

Fingers crossed mate, hope you can make it 

Cheers!


----------



## winkle (13/5/10)

As usual bad timing - now I've got a functional vehicle to get there, I find myself hosting one of my son's mates 21st on the same weekend :angry:
Just glad some joking around last week uncovered my involvement :blink:


----------



## NickB (13/5/10)

Pfft, who's more important Perry? Moi, surely..... h34r:


----------



## NickB (14/5/10)

bump for the morning crowd


----------



## Screwtop (14/5/10)

Tentative Nick, Specailist appointment a few days before. If he keeps me on the new drugs I'll run over to Nangi carrying a keg on my back :lol:

The things a bloke will do for one pissup a week :lol:

Screwy


----------



## TidalPete (14/5/10)

We live in uncertain times Nick.
Uncertain if I can scrounge a lift to Nanango & back?
Uncertain if I would survive a sub-zero night on your verandah? Hint, hint.  
Uncertain if I can escape the missus so soon after my forthcoming escapade to be?
Will do my very best to get there. :beer: 

TP


----------



## Batz (14/5/10)

TidalPete said:


> We live in uncertain times Nick.
> Uncertain if I can scrounge a lift to Nanango & back?
> Uncertain if I would survive a sub-zero night on your verandah? Hint, hint.
> Uncertain if I can escape the missus so soon after my forthcoming escapade to be?
> ...




1. If you can get here and I can go, I'll give you a lift Pete.
2. Nick said no one in the house, that includes the elderly. H.T.F.U !
3. See my post a few back.


Batz


----------



## chappo1970 (14/5/10)

I am a definite maybe NickyPoo. Will need to negotiate with SWMBO for some man time  .

Got any goats to keep Olde Chap Chap warm on the porch?

TP if I can get a leave pass I will pick ya up and drop ya off me Olde Mate...

Do we have to bring anything NickyPoo? And will Brian Manix be there (little Bro)? :lol: 

Cheers

Chap Chap


----------



## NickB (14/5/10)

No, no and no Chappo...(damn it, why isn't Chappo blocked, I blocked him, what a wa.....oops)

No goats sorry, but a couple of chickens if you're keen....

Nothing needed to bring except yourselves, your beers, some ice for the font, and maybe a glass...

I am open to the idea of everyone bringing something to chuck on the BBQ if it's easier however.

Bro will not be here as he's back in Tas working again.


Cheers!


----------



## TidalPete (14/5/10)

TidalPete said:


> We live in uncertain times Nick.
> Uncertain if I can scrounge a lift to Nanango & back? Many thanks for the offers fellas. Will get back to you when you assert you male superiority.
> Uncertain if I would survive a sub-zero night on your verandah? Hint, hint.  Still waiting for an act of kindness but will HTFU if I must.
> Uncertain if I can escape the missus so soon after my forthcoming escapade to be? Solved! :super:
> ...




TP


----------



## NickB (14/5/10)

Superb Pete. Leave your stink at home though..... h34r:

Oh, and will work on SWMBO Pete, but no promises.


----------



## praxis178 (14/5/10)

1. If you can get here and I can go, I'll give you a lift Pete.
2. Nick said no one in the house, that includes the elderly. H.T.F.U !
3. See my post a few back.
4. Solid maybe, so long as my font purchase remains undiscovered anyway.  

Pete, if I can get there you're welcome to lift with me, us 'Coast boys' got to stick together!

Might bring a keg to share too.....


----------



## TidalPete (14/5/10)

Cheers Thomas & Nick. :beer: 

TP


----------



## Batz (14/5/10)

TidalPete said:


> Cheers Thomas & Nick. :beer:
> 
> TP




<_<


----------



## bonj (14/5/10)

NickB said:


> I have a huge deck


No need to gloat.


----------



## NickB (14/5/10)

Sorry, meant to say "I have a huge deck, bro"


----------



## NickB (15/5/10)

Have been playing around with some video streaming software, and think we might webcast at least some of the festivities for those who can't make it along 

Cheers


----------



## DKS (15/5/10)

I'll be no* 5 Nick. Sounds good.
1. If you can get here and I can go, I'll give you a lift Pete.
2. Nick said no one in the house, that includes the elderly. H.T.F.U !
3. See my post a few back.
4. Solid maybe, so long as my font purchase remains undiscovered anyway.  
5. DKS in.
Daz


----------



## bradsbrew (15/5/10)

DKS said:


> 4. Solid maybe, so long as my font purchase remains undiscovered anyway.
> 5. DKS in.
> Daz



Ha I'm trying to work out how to slip my font purchase past treasury as well.


----------



## Batz (15/5/10)

NickB said:


> Have been playing around with some video streaming software, and think we might webcast at least some of the festivities for those who can't make it along
> 
> Cheers




Oh no  

I think the Tide will turn  

Batz


----------



## Screwtop (15/5/10)

Batz said:


> Oh no
> 
> I think the Tide will turn
> 
> Batz




:lol: :lol:


----------



## TidalPete (15/5/10)

Balaclava & a straw!



> that includes the *elderly*


I prefer the term "Senior Citizen" thank you Batz.






TP


----------



## Batz (15/5/10)

TidalPete said:


> Balaclava & a straw!
> 
> 
> I prefer the term "Senior Citizen" thank you Batz.
> ...




Sorry......Senior Citizen  





Batz


----------



## lczaban (15/5/10)

Batz said:


> Sorry......Senior Citizen
> 
> View attachment 38008
> 
> ...



The resemblance is quite uncanny...  

Nick, I'll see if I can make it or not and let you know in due course.

GG


----------



## NickB (15/5/10)

That is a ridiculously accurate picture of Pete......

Just to re-cap, confirmed attendees are as follows (keep the list going you lazy buggers!):

1. NickB
2. Bradsbrew
3. Batz
4. Screwtop (Tentative)
5. TidalPete
6. Chappo (when he HTFU)
7. ThomasJ (pending font-related injuries)
8. DKS

Sheesh, try to keep some semblance of sanity to the threat, muahahahahah


----------



## Batz (15/5/10)

NickB said:


> Sheesh, try to keep some semblance of sanity to the threat, muahahahahah




Sorry Nick......................all back to nomal now.




Batz


----------



## NickB (15/5/10)

Perfect 

View attachment 38010


----------



## TidalPete (16/5/10)

NickB said:


> That is a ridiculously accurate picture of Pete...... Agreed! :lol:
> 
> Just to re-cap, confirmed attendees are as follows (keep the list going you lazy buggers!):
> 
> ...



Giving this thread a bump.  

TP


----------



## Batz (16/5/10)

. NickB
2. Bradsbrew
3. 
4. Screwtop (Tentative)
5. TidalPete (Almost 100% certain & will bring keg of Roggenbier)
6. Chappo (when he HTFU)
7. ThomasJ (pending font-related injuries)
8. DKS


Sorry guys but I'm not allowed to go  

I'm sure it's going to be top brew day and I would have loved to have been there, Nicks new bar on his deck is one of those places you need to visit to appreciate. Have good one you lucky buggers!

Batz


----------



## NickB (17/5/10)

Nooooooo..... OK mate, how do we make this happen. What can we bribe SWMBO with???


----------



## Batz (17/5/10)

NickB said:


> Nooooooo..... OK mate, how do we make this happen. What can we bribe SWMBO with???




I'm afraid there's no way out of it on that date Nick, SWMBO has had something planned for some time and I'm apart of it <_< 

Batz


----------



## Ross (17/5/10)

:icon_offtopic: 

View attachment 38008



:lol: Pete, you've got to make this your avatar mate, the resemblence is amazing.


Cheers Ross


----------



## TidalPete (17/5/10)

Pretty good isn't it Ross? I rather like it. :lol: 

TP


----------



## NickB (17/5/10)

Hmmm due to the fact that quite a few people are looking like not being able to make the brew day, I would like to float the idea of a date change.... The 12th June is now out for me, but the following weekend, June 19th would be the date.

Not an official change as yet, but just wanted to get an idea of wether this new date would suit people better. I know it's the weekend after a public holiday, but it's the best I can do ATM.... Oh, and instead of freezing cold, it'll be icicles on the testes freezing...... h34r:

Anywho, let me know!

Cheers

EDIT: Alternatively, I'm quite open to leaving this one a small, intimate gathering (you got a purdy mouth boy......), and working on a bigger day towards Xmas, maybe.......


----------



## praxis178 (17/5/10)

NickB said:


> Hmmm due to the fact that quite a few people are looking like not being able to make the brew day, I would like to float the idea of a date change.... The 12th June is now out for me, but the following weekend, June 19th would be the date.
> 
> Not an official change as yet, but just wanted to get an idea of wether this new date would suit people better. I know it's the weekend after a public holiday, but it's the best I can do ATM.... Oh, and instead of freezing cold, it'll be icicles on the testes freezing...... h34r:
> 
> ...



Might in fact work better for me, as it will give the font related injuries time to subside some. 

Who cares about how cold it is when you have beer anyway?

Edit: gramna


----------



## TidalPete (17/5/10)

I'm happy either way just as long as I get there.  
Having said that, I'm quite willing to wait if it means more brewers can make it on June 19th.

TP


----------



## Batz (17/5/10)

NickB said:


> Hmmm due to the fact that quite a few people are looking like not being able to make the brew day, I would like to float the idea of a date change.... The 12th June is now out for me, but the following weekend, June 19th would be the date.
> 
> Not an official change as yet, but just wanted to get an idea of wether this new date would suit people better. I know it's the weekend after a public holiday, but it's the best I can do ATM.... Oh, and instead of freezing cold, it'll be icicles on the testes freezing...... h34r:
> 
> ...




Looks good to me at this stage Nick, fingers crossed.

Batz


----------



## NickB (17/5/10)

Hmm, date change is looking likely.... Will PM Bradsbrew, Chappo, Screwy and DKS and see how they stand.

Cheers


----------



## DKS (18/5/10)

OK by me, either / either. I'll go with the flow.
Daz


----------



## NickB (18/5/10)

OK, looking fairly likely, just waiting to hear back from a couple of others, and I'll make the call by the end of the week.

Cheers


----------



## bonj (20/5/10)

Well, I'm out for the 12th.... but don't let that stop you. Some of you might actually be relieved!


----------



## Batz (20/5/10)

Man that's going to be so cold in Nanango at that time, are we going to have a fire? 





Batz


----------



## Screwtop (20/5/10)

Sorry, 12th is no good for me Nick, hopefully one day  

Screwy


----------



## DKS (20/5/10)

Batz said:


> Man that's going to be so cold in Nanango at that time, are we going to have a fire?
> View attachment 38139
> 
> 
> ...



Ferken freezen I'd reckon.
Haahaaha :lolicture drunks standing in a huddle icicles on noses. 

Sort those city slickers out. Wear your Peter heaters boys!
Daz


----------



## NickB (20/5/10)

****, you guys don't read do you?!?!?!?  I'm out for the 12th as well, the suggested date is the *19th* of June... Happy to still keep May 29th however, but really need to know in the next few days as we'll be away for most of next week....


Cheers


----------



## bonj (20/5/10)

<--- I'm with stupid.


----------



## Batz (20/5/10)

I have a feeling we just got growled at :huh:


----------



## NickB (20/5/10)

GRRRRRRR to you all.... h34r:

OK, I'm officially calling it, the 19th of June is now the day. Should let a few more people come along, as well as let me build some stock up for you all to plough through.... As for food, I'm open to everyone bringing something to chuck on the BBQ, or maybe $10/head to cover.... Vote now!

Cheers


----------



## Screwtop (20/5/10)

NickB said:


> ****, you guys don't read do you?!?!?!?  I'm out for the 12th as well, the suggested date is the *19th* of June... Happy to still keep May 29th however, but really need to know in the next few days as we'll be away for most of next week....
> 
> 
> Cheers




Sorry Nick, hadn't really read all of the thread. I'm out due to health, didn't feel like explaining, saw the post from Bonj and just copied the date.

Screwy


----------



## NickB (20/5/10)

Understandable mate, hope it all gets better real soon 

Cheers


----------



## praxis178 (20/5/10)

NickB said:


> GRRRRRRR to you all.... h34r:
> 
> OK, I'm officially calling it, the 19th of June is now the day. Should let a few more people come along, as well as let me build some stock up for you all to plough through.... As for food, I'm open to everyone bringing something to chuck on the BBQ, or maybe $10/head to cover.... Vote now!
> 
> Cheers



19th should be ok, if a bit nippy, will also have a well conditioned keg to drag along by then too..... I'm good either way, can bring meat (or that alternate green stuff) or maybe my Cambodian curry paste to warm people up a bit.....


----------



## winkle (20/5/10)

I'm a possible if thats the date, unless we are going to Penang the next week  , the Aussie peso and SWMBO (and work) will decide.
Sorry to be so vague, but I'm like that.

_PS with the catering, we've found that for around 10 just get them to bring stuff, over 20 and bulk catering is the way to go._


----------



## TidalPete (20/5/10)

Alright I will start it off for Saturday 19th June then.  
Sorry to hear you won't be able to make it Screwy.  

1 -- NickB with three bags all kegs full sir
2 -- TidalPete with keg of something good

TP


----------



## NickB (20/5/10)

Onya Pete,

Can always rely on you mate :beer:


----------



## clean brewer (21/5/10)

12th would've suited me great Nick as im only off work for 1 week but ill be back out at work on the 19th for 2 weeks.....  Ah well, ill just have to drop in one time and say gday as I pass through Nanango every 2 weeks now.....

:icon_cheers: CB


----------



## NickB (21/5/10)

Shame you can't make it mate, but you're more than welcome to pop in anytime on your way past!

Cheers


----------



## praxis178 (21/5/10)

1 -- NickB with three bags all kegs full sir
2 -- TidalPete with keg of something good
3 -- Thomas J. plus keg of something apropos & maybe a bottle of something warming.


----------



## NickB (21/5/10)

Wouldn't mind having a fire, but I really don't have anywhere to have it. Anywhere close to the house would be bad, and it's bushland for the rest of the property. Will have a think.....

Also, don't forget to bring your brew rigs along too! Can never have too many beers on the brew! As per the first message, only really have the capacity for another 10A rig, but all gas would be no problems!

1 -- NickB with all kegs full, sir! Plus a couple of bottles possibly 
2 -- TidalPete with keg of something good
3 -- Thomas J. plus keg of something apropos & maybe a bottle of something warming.


Cheers


----------



## TidalPete (21/5/10)

Any hire places nearby Nick?
We could all toss in a few dollars if needed?




TP


----------



## NickB (26/5/10)

Just a little bumpity-bump to remind people that it's still happening 

Cheers


----------



## Batz (26/5/10)

1 -- NickB with all kegs full, sir! Plus a couple of bottles possibly 
2 -- TidalPete with keg of something good
3 -- Thomas J. plus keg of something apropos & maybe a bottle of something warming.
4 -- Batz plus a party keg and whatever else, curry? brekky stuff?


----------



## TidalPete (26/5/10)

We urgently need a donated heater for my room at Nick's Batz.  
Can you supply?
Will get back to you later. SOO is more important ATM.

TP


----------



## NickB (26/5/10)

Woo-Hoo, Batz is in!

After the last week, I'll add a couple of 'maybes' to the list....

*The 'Definites'*
1 -- NickB with all kegs full, sir! Food: 300kg of snags and bread for them to live in, potato salad, nibbles.
2 -- TidalPete with keg of something good
3 -- Thomas J. plus keg of something apropos & maybe a bottle of something warming.
4 -- Batz plus a party keg and whatever else, curry? brekky stuff? 

*The 'Maybes'*
1. Troydo
2. Scoundrelrogue
3. Winkle (+ Anna?)
4. Chappo (yeah, right )

Looking very much forward to this day. At this stage I'll call for volunteers to bring various food items. Please list next to your name, and I'll confirm in the next couple of weeks!

Cheers


----------



## Fourstar (26/5/10)

+1 (in spirit)


Have a birthday beer for me! Ill be in Singapore. :beerbang:


----------



## NickB (27/5/10)

Will do mate! We'll all buy you one 

Cheers


----------



## chappo1970 (27/5/10)

NickB said:


> Woo-Hoo, Batz is in!
> 
> After the last week, I'll add a couple of 'maybes' to the list....
> 
> ...



Errr... yes... well I got my pecker caught in the vacuum cleaner again so that's why I couldn't make it last weekend  :lol: Honestly I tripped!  

Okay I have been a brew hermit for long enough but before you count me in, any sch-porter on tap LOL? 

I'll bring a carton of XXXX Gold, me best drinkin' thongs and one sausage for you NickB  

Let me know what the score is food wise happy to contribute whatever you want.

Cheers

Chap Chap


----------



## NickB (27/5/10)

Hmmm, no (sch)Porter planned as yet, but have a couple of weeks. Will see. You'll have to shave off that long crusty beard though mate, and dust off the cobwebs from your drinking arm... h34r:


----------



## Batz (27/5/10)

> I'll call for volunteers to bring various food items. Please list next to your name, and I'll confirm in the next couple of weeks!
> 
> Nick



The 'Definites'
1 -- NickB with all kegs full, sir! Food: 300kg of snags and bread for them to live in, potato salad, nibbles.
2 -- TidalPete with keg of something good
3 -- Thomas J. plus keg of something apropos & maybe a bottle of something warming.
4 -- Batz plus a party keg and Vindaloo Curry. I'll bring it in a slow cooker for easy warm up, oh and rice as well. (plastic
bowls and forks for the above too)

The 'Maybes'
1. Troydo
2. Scoundrelrogue
3. Winkle (+ Anna?)
4. Chappo (yeah, right )

I'll bring a Vindaloo and rice Nick, in a slow cooker so easy to just plug in and warm. What about bacon, eggs, hashbrowns (Petes) pickled onions etc....come on guys cough up :lol: 

Batz

Batz


----------



## bonj (27/5/10)

The 'Definites'
1 -- NickB with all kegs full, sir! Food: 300kg of snags and bread for them to live in, potato salad, nibbles.
2 -- TidalPete with keg of something good
3 -- Thomas J. plus keg of something apropos & maybe a bottle of something warming.
4 -- Batz plus a party keg and Vindaloo Curry. I'll bring it in a slow cooker for easy warm up, oh and rice as well. (plastic
bowls and forks for the above too)
5 -- Bonj - Will bring something tasty, just working out the logistics of what I'd prefer to bring...

The 'Maybes'
1. Troydo (C'mon slacker, it'll be your big send off!)
2. Scoundrelrogue
3. Winkle (+ Anna?)
4. Chappo (yeah, right )


----------



## NickB (28/5/10)

Onya Bonj!


----------



## praxis178 (28/5/10)

>>>
The 'Definites'
1 -- NickB with all kegs full, sir! Food: 300kg of snags and bread for them to live in, potato salad, nibbles.
2 -- TidalPete with keg of something good
3 -- Thomas J. plus keg of something apropos <Smoked Porter being put down tomorrow> & maybe a bottle of something warming.
4 -- Batz plus a party keg and Vindaloo Curry. I'll bring it in a slow cooker for easy warm up, oh and rice as well. (plastic
bowls and forks for the above too)
5 -- Bonj - Will bring something tasty, just working out the logistics of what I'd prefer to bring...

The 'Maybes'
1. Troydo (C'mon slacker, it'll be your big send off!)
2. Scoundrelrogue
3. Winkle (+ Anna?)
4. Chappo (yeah, right )
<<<

Anyone for a Cambodian fish curry? Oh yeah and I'll see what I can squeeze out of the chooks egg wise.


----------



## scoundrel (28/5/10)

The 'Definites'
1 -- NickB with all kegs full, sir! Food: 300kg of snags and bread for them to live in, potato salad, nibbles.
2 -- TidalPete with keg of something good
3 -- Thomas J. plus keg of something apropos <Smoked Porter being put down tomorrow> & maybe a bottle of something warming.
4 -- Batz plus a party keg and Vindaloo Curry. I'll bring it in a slow cooker for easy warm up, oh and rice as well. (plastic
bowls and forks for the above too)
5 -- Bonj - Will bring something tasty, just working out the logistics of what I'd prefer to bring...
6-Scoundrelrogue, springbok wheat or lager (haven't decided) 5kg bacon, will need a lift up if anyones going from uot my way



The 'Maybes'
1. Troydo (C'mon slacker, it'll be your big send off!)
2. 
3. Winkle (+ Anna?)
4. Chappo (yeah, right )

whats the cost of the day nick( if any)?


----------



## NickB (28/5/10)

No cost mate, just bring some grub along . I mean, for you, I do special deal, just fifty dolla. Bring own goat, fuckin'


----------



## TidalPete (28/5/10)

No real need for a brew day Nick, just make it a piss up

Pete


----------



## chappo1970 (28/5/10)

The 'Definites'
1 -- NickB with all balls full, sir! Food: 30,000kg of snags and bread for them to live in, potato salad, nipples are erect.
2 -- TidalPete with stinky arse gas
3 -- Thomas J. plus keg of lube for those interested in special party time.
4 -- Batz plus a party loving goat and Vindaloo Curry. I'll bring it in my hand bag for easy warm up, oh and rice as well. (plastic
bowls and forks for the above too)
5 -- Bonj - Will bring something tasty, just working out if I can be arsed to be arsed...
6-Scoundrelrogue, springbok wheat or lager (haven't decided) 5000kg bacon, will need to be stand in #1 prostitute as NickB is short on goats
7. Chappo - Beery stuff and Goat Vindaloo plus 2 x Doz eggs (1 doz for Pete the night before)


The 'Maybes'
1. Troydo (C'mon slacker, it'll be your big send off! Plus he is a Homo)
2. 
3. Winkle (+ Anna?)
4. Chappo (yeah, right )


----------



## NickB (28/5/10)

'Sif


----------



## NickB (28/5/10)

TidalPete said:


> No real need for a brew day Nick, just make it a piss up
> 
> Pete




Sorry Pete, no drinking, we're a dry town since the Nanango Riots in early April....


----------



## DKS (28/5/10)

The 'Definites'
1 -- NickB with all balls full, sir! Food: 30,000kg of snags and bread for them to live in, potato salad, nipples are erect.
2 -- TidalPete with stinky arse gas
3 -- Thomas J. plus keg of lube for those interested in special party time.
4 -- Batz plus a party keg and Vindaloo Curry. I'll bring it in my crock pot for easy warm up, oh and rice as well. (plastic
bowls and forks for the above too)
5 -- Bonj - Will bring something tasty, just working out if I can be arsed to be arsed...
6-Scoundrelrogue, springbok wheat or lager (haven't decided) 5000kg bacon, will need to be stand in #1 prostitute as NickB is short on goats
7. Chappo - Beery stuff and Goat Vindaloo plus 2 x Doz eggs I;m going to right in the shit if I keep this up (1 doz for Pete the night before)
8. -- DKS - Mixed bag-O-beers or keg of Bitter

The 'Maybes'
1. Troydo (C'mon slacker, it'll be your big send off! Plus he is a Homo)
2. 
3. Winkle (+ Anna?)


:icon_cheers: 
Daz


----------



## Batz (28/5/10)

NickB said:


> Sorry Pete, no drinking, we're a dry town since the Nanango Riots in early April....




I remember them  





Bad shit that was

Batz


----------



## NickB (28/5/10)

Dark days......


----------



## bradsbrew (28/5/10)

... I'll be at seaworld on the 19th.


----------



## NickB (28/5/10)

When did they build a Seaworld at Nanango?!??!??


----------



## NickB (28/5/10)

Forgot, it's been replaced by 'Sheep Love World' just recently, silly me!






My favourite ride! :wub:


----------



## chappo1970 (28/5/10)

NickB said:


> Forgot, it's been replaced by 'Sheep Love World' just recently, silly me!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:wub: :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## chappo1970 (28/5/10)

I am lead to believe a one J. Batz has been playing on TP's unguarded computer?

:lol: 

And here I was think iwas the only one!


----------



## TidalPete (28/5/10)

Chappo said:


> I am lead to believe a one J. Batz has been playing on TP's unguarded computer?
> 
> :lol:
> 
> And here I was think iwas the only one!



Never go for a splash without logging off when you have beery visitors. :lol: 

TP


----------



## chappo1970 (28/5/10)

TidalPete said:


> Never go for a splash without logging off when you have beery visitors. :lol:
> 
> TP




:lol: 

We'll get him one day Pete! <_<


----------



## Batz (29/5/10)

Chappo said:


> :lol:
> 
> We'll get him one day Pete! <_<




The old "_Lets all blame Batz_" thing again hey.

Batz


----------



## NickB (29/5/10)

Seems like it....


----------



## Batz (29/5/10)




----------



## chappo1970 (29/5/10)

Batz said:


> The old "_Lets all blame Batz_" thing again hey.
> 
> Batz




Awefully unfair to be labelled Batz. We all know what an upstanding and forthright citizen you are...  

That Tidal Pete guy however? Well that's another story... :icon_cheers:


----------



## NickB (29/5/10)

Surely not....


----------



## bonj (29/5/10)




----------



## NickB (29/5/10)

Why do you have Chappo's underwear???


----------



## bonj (29/5/10)

NickB said:


> Why do you have Chappo's underwear???


They're standard issue to all my ho's.


----------



## NickB (29/5/10)

So, how are your mum and your sister?

h34r:


----------



## chappo1970 (29/5/10)

NickB said:


> Why do you have Chappo's underwear???




Yeah! <_< 

I have been looking high and low for those... :angry:


----------



## bonj (29/5/10)

NickB said:


> So, how are your mum and your sister?
> 
> h34r:


I only work male prostitutes... especially Schooey. Is my number two best... I do you good deal... I sell by the kilo...


----------



## chappo1970 (29/5/10)

Bonj said:


> I only work male prostitutes... especially Schooey. Is my number two best... I do you good deal... I sell by the kilo...




GEEZUS!!! I knew Schooey was a goer but I didn't think he had a kilo in him h34r:


----------



## praxis178 (29/5/10)

And now to return you to your regularly scheduled programing.....

I put down the smoked porter today, just inoculated it. If I had a slightly bigger kettle (42L cap ATM) it could have been two kegs worth: still I can hardly wait to try it.

Some specs:

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 26.96 L 
Boil Size: 33.56 L
Estimated OG: 1.067 SG
Estimated Color: 64.0 EBC
Estimated IBU: 23.5 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 83.0 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
4.79 kg Pale Malt (2 Row) US (3.9 EBC) Grain 65.4 % 
0.90 kg Peat Smoked Malt (5.5 EBC) Grain 12.3 % 
0.45 kg Rye, Flaked (3.9 EBC) Grain 6.1 % 
0.39 kg Chocolate Malt (886.5 EBC) Grain 5.3 % 
0.23 kg Caramel/Crystal Malt - 60L (118.2 EBC) Grain 3.1 % 
0.23 kg Caramel/Crystal Malt - 80L (157.6 EBC) Grain 3.1 % 
0.10 kg Black (Patent) Malt (985.0 EBC) Grain 1.4 % 
20.00 gm Chinook [13.00%] (60 min) Hops 21.3 IBU 
8.50 gm Goldings, East Kent (whole) [7.00%] (15 mHops 2.2 IBU 
0.25 kg Molasses (157.6 EBC) Sugar 3.4 % 
1 Pkgs Thames Valley Ale II (Wyeast Labs #1882PC)Yeast-Ale 

The OG is 1.067, so I guess I'm still fighting my "over efficiency" problems, but I'm getting it back to the realms of reality at least! :icon_cheers:


----------



## chappo1970 (29/5/10)

WTF?

Talking beery stuff in a QLD Brew Day thread?

No, No, No... No

We can't have this?

No not at all! Next thing will be those southerners will start taking us seriously...

World tilts on it's axis...

BOOM! End of the world!

RUN FOR YOUR LIVES!!!!!







It's ok Chappo saved the day!


----------



## praxis178 (29/5/10)

Chappo said:


> WTF?
> 
> Talking beery stuff in a QLD Brew Day thread?
> 
> ...



Thanks mate, don't know what I was thinking!


----------



## chappo1970 (29/5/10)

Thomas J. said:


> Thanks mate, don't know what I was thinking!




Looks a nice recipe Thomas. :icon_cheers: 

See look now you have me talking beery stuff! <_<


----------



## bonj (29/5/10)

A beer post on a Qld meet thread is like a landscape picture in a nude women slideshow.


----------



## Batz (30/5/10)

I kegged a 'Far Kin Ale' in readiness for the event today :icon_chickcheers: 







Edit: Insert picture to keep Queensland Brewerhood thread_ on topic_


Batz


----------



## TidalPete (30/5/10)

Batz said:


> Edit: Insert picture to keep Queensland Brewerhood thread_ on topic_
> Batz



There's a Queensland *BREWERHOO*D? :blink: 


TP


----------



## chappo1970 (30/5/10)

TidalPete said:


> There's a Queensland *BREWERHOO*D? :blink:
> 
> 
> TP




There sure is TP. Unfortunately you don't qualify because you have been known to cross the boarder into Mexico without proper pre-cautionary measures. There are even reports that you fratinized with the locals and even partaken a brew with one. 

:lol:


----------



## Batz (30/5/10)

Chappo said:


> There sure is TP. Unfortunately you don't qualify because you have been known to cross the boarder into Mexico without proper pre-cautionary measures. There are even reports that you fratinized with the locals and even partaken a brew with one.
> 
> :lol:




There's a story going around that he's not even a true Queenslaner, I've have heard it said he's originally from Victoria.
Now I'm not one for judging a fellow brewer......but makes you think hey?





Batz


----------



## TidalPete (30/5/10)

Chappo said:


> There sure is TP. Unfortunately you don't qualify because you have been known to cross the boarder into Mexico without proper pre-cautionary measures. There are even reports that you fratinized with the locals and even partaken a brew with one.



I admit to crossing the border Chap chap (As though you never did that? ) before I did AG & to taking precautionary measures such as drinking scotch instead of beer when down south but that was nearly 35 years ago when my oldest was a 4-year old & was only to see if Seedneee really had a harbour as I'd been told earlier by Victorian infiltrators that that was utter bullshit? :lol: 
Batz,'
Born & bred & of PURE breeding as none of my families have (Shudder!) migrated south since landing north of the border from the Old Dart. :super: 

Now to get back to the original question --- Is there REALLY a Queensland Brewerhood???? I need REAL answers?

TP


----------



## chappo1970 (30/5/10)

Brewerhood? What Brewerhood?


----------



## Batz (30/5/10)

Brewerhood? Cough cough.....mmm Brewday er brewday, sorry you may not have heard me Pete.

Batz


----------



## NickB (30/5/10)

Yeah, he broke his hearing aid you know..... h34r:


----------



## TidalPete (30/5/10)

Chappo said:


> Brewerhood? What Brewerhood?





> Brewerhood? Cough cough.....mmm Brewday er brewd


That is exactly what I'm trying to find out? :icon_cheers: 
Is it a exclusive (Qld) club? 
Is it a loose connections of likeminds here & over the border?
Is it a *REAL, DEADSET* Brewerhood?
Or whatever?

Whenever someone has the real answer please let me know.

TP


----------



## NickB (30/5/10)

Hmmm, was gonna post a link to the website but it seems it's no more....I mean, _what_ web site... h34r:


----------



## bonj (30/5/10)

I'm Spartacus.


----------



## bonj (30/5/10)

NickB said:


> Hmmm, was gonna post a link to the website but it seems it's no more....I mean, _what_ web site... h34r:


http://bigfathooker.com/mailman/listinfo/b...igfathooker.com


----------



## schooey (30/5/10)

Bonj said:


> http://bigfathooker.com/mailman/listinfo/b...igfathooker.com



.shlartfarking.bonjismynumber1bestladyboiprawstitute.tv..... dotfarking


----------



## TidalPete (30/5/10)

schooey said:


> .shlartfarking.bonjismynumber1bestladyboiprawstitute.tv..... dotfarking



 twinsasitweresoyouarelikemindedschooeyoldson?  

TP


----------



## Gavo (30/5/10)

Bwahaha... Get to this brewday or not, it's all good reading farking!!


Gavo.


----------



## NickB (30/5/10)

500+ posts I reckon, 'you can doooo it!'


----------



## NickB (31/5/10)

What?!!?!??!? No posts in more than 15 hours. Shame, Shame, Shame QLD!


----------



## chappo1970 (31/5/10)

NickB said:


> What?!!?!??!? No posts in more than 15 hours. Shame, Shame, Shame QLD!




You called????


----------



## Batz (31/5/10)




----------



## NickB (31/5/10)

You're only supposed to feel shame after you've been violated by a goat. Surely you, _of all people_, would know that...


h34r:


PS: Batz, you've stacked on some weight!!!


----------



## chappo1970 (31/5/10)

Hey Nick? Is the Nanango Strip Club still open these days? I had a blast there last year after your brew day, maybe we can sortie back there after your shin-dig is done and dusted?


----------



## NickB (31/5/10)

Your dreaming if you think you'll find any ladies like that in NGO....

More like this....







Looks like Bonj's type.... h34r:


----------



## DKS (31/5/10)

Oh..my goodness. Country girls ain't what they used to be. :icon_chickcheers: 
Daz

Edit; Whoops, to slow, I was referring to chaps post not Mr sister, OMG
Edit ; You got me Nick.


----------



## schooey (31/5/10)

Saddle up? All of a sudden going bareback comes to mind...


----------



## Batz (31/5/10)

I'm bringing my spurs




Batz


----------



## schooey (31/5/10)

I don't think they'll need any breaking in...


----------



## chappo1970 (31/5/10)

schooey said:


> I don't think they'll need any breaking in...




I don't wanna break 'em schooey... just a couple laps around the block will do nicely :icon_cheers:


----------



## chappo1970 (1/6/10)

Does anyone know if Screwy's coming to this Shin-Dig? Cause if not I will wanna slip up to see him either on the way there or on the way back? I thought I might have to drain a few kegs for the bugger as his stocks must be reaching capacity due to only friday drinkies :icon_drunk:


----------



## NickB (1/6/10)

I believe Screwy is unfortunately not able to make it due to health concerns . One day...


----------



## chappo1970 (1/6/10)

NickB said:


> I believe Screwy is unfortunately not able to make it due to health concerns  . One day...




Bummer  

Oh well if the mountain won't come to me I guess I'll have to go to the mountain. :beer:


----------



## chappo1970 (2/6/10)

Ok all plans are locked in for this one NickB. I'll be dropping into Screwy's place on the way up, in a very round about way.

Now the important details...

WHO HAS BAABRA?


----------



## NickB (2/6/10)

Not I.....Dirty little hussy!


----------



## Batz (2/6/10)

Chappo said:


> I'll be dropping into Screwy's place on the way up, in a very round about way.




What time Chappo? Pete and I have to pass through Gympie, perhaps we can stop in as well.

Batz


----------



## NickB (2/6/10)

Why do I get the feeling you'll all be too cut to drive to my place....


----------



## stillscottish (2/6/10)

NickB said:


> You're only supposed to feel shame after you've been violated by a goat. Surely you, _of all people_, would know that...
> 
> 
> h34r:



I only feel satisfaction and a slight sting. <_<


----------



## NickB (2/6/10)

Slight sting? It should hurt. A lot. You're doing it wrong...


----------



## stillscottish (2/6/10)

NickB said:


> Slight sting? It should hurt. A lot. You're doing it wrong...



No, I'm doing it right.


----------



## winkle (2/6/10)

stillscottish said:


> No, I'm doing it right.



I've tried that toothpaste and its rubbish :icon_vomit: .


----------



## scoundrel (5/6/10)

unfortuanatly i have to pull out boys, or my boss will have my legs broken in serveral places (im not kidding) apparently ive been taking too much time off. any ways ill probably see you at xmas in july swap.

p.s. will try and send up some guava/rasberry thinga-mies for the missis nick.

pps: winkle sez to remind nick about squyres tit (or something)

ppps: sorry pete mum can't come either.


----------



## chappo1970 (5/6/10)

Batz said:


> What time Chappo? Pete and I have to pass through Gympie, perhaps we can stop in as well.
> 
> Batz




I was aiming for around 9am Batz.


----------



## Batz (5/6/10)

What time does this thing kick off Nick?

Batz


----------



## NickB (5/6/10)

Ahh, yes, the eternal question. As always.... Depends!

Was thinking kicking off brewing around 10:00-10:30, but contemplating doing two brews on the day depending on how things travel with brew one.

OK, let's call it 10am then. You're more than welcome to rock up earlier if you like however! Happy to push back the brew to later if you're all headed over to Screwy's early though!

Will confirm all other details by next weekend!

Cheers

PS: SR you pussy  Surely you can run faster than your boss!


----------



## chappo1970 (5/6/10)

NickB said:


> Ahh, yes, the eternal question. As always.... Depends!
> 
> Was thinking kicking off brewing around 10:00-10:30, but contemplating doing two brews on the day depending on how things travel with brew one.
> 
> OK, let's call it 10am then. You're more than welcome to rock up earlier if you like however! Happy to push back the brew to later if you're all headed over to Screwy's early though!



Sorry NickB not trying to mess with your brew day on purpose mate but I have been wanting to see the "Grumpy Gympie Hermit" for quite a while now. And this trip is the perfect excuse for me not to have an excuse, if you get my drift? :unsure: 

Anyways I plan to be at yours around Noon-ish subject to Mr and Mrs Screwtop's most impossible to escape hopitality.

I'm more interested in ya goats and chooks than the brewin' anyway h34r:


----------



## NickB (5/6/10)

All cool mate, didn't really want to see you that early in the day. You're disgusting without your makeup on....


----------



## chappo1970 (5/6/10)

What ever do you mean, Darling?


----------



## chappo1970 (5/6/10)

NickB said:


> You're disgusting without your makeup on....



You can kiss my...


----------



## Batz (6/6/10)

Nick,
Are the Nanango markets on this weekend?

Batz


----------



## NickB (6/6/10)

Hi mate,

they were on yesterday (the 5th) so the next would be July 3rd

Cheers


----------



## Batz (7/6/10)

Batz said:


> The 'Definites'
> 1 -- NickB with all balls full, sir! Food: 30,000kg of snags and bread for them to live in, potato salad, nipples are erect.
> 2 -- TidalPete with stinky arse gas
> 3 -- Thomas J. plus keg of lube for those interested in special party time.
> ...


----------



## winkle (7/6/10)

Still only a maybe - depends on how much work on the BBQ area gets done this week.
Whoever set the hardwood logs around the fish pond in 1.5 ft of concrete needs killing. :angry:


----------



## Batz (7/6/10)

winkle said:


> Still only a maybe - depends on how much work on the BBQ area gets done this week.
> Whoever set the hardwood logs around the fish pond in 1.5 ft of concrete needs killing. :angry:




Renovating the kitchen atm Perry, I have had to move the old wood stove out today, shit those things must weight 400 kg ! The kitchen is now in the bar room which makes me want to cook more than usual :icon_cheers: . I have found many things I'll like to discuss with the original builder as well.





I hope you can make it mate.

Batz


----------



## NickB (7/6/10)

+1, work harder Perry!  Would love to have you along!

Cheers


----------



## NickB (7/6/10)

OK, we're gonna have to get some confirmation happening re: numbers soon, as we'll need food organised etc.

The 'Definites'
1 -- NickB Food: 30,000kg of snags and bread for them to live in, potato salad
2 -- TidalPete Food:?
3 -- Thomas J. Food?
4 -- Batz plus a party keg Food: Vindaloo Curry. I'll bring it in my crock pot for easy warm up, oh and rice as well. (plastic bowls and forks for the above too)
5 -- Bonj Food:?
6- Scoundrelrogue soft and not coming
7. Chappo - Beery stuff Food: Goat Vindaloo plus 2 x Doz eggs
8. -- DKS - Mixed bag-O-beers or keg of Bitter Food:?

The 'Maybes'
1. Troydo (C'mon slacker, it'll be your big send off!) 
2. Winkle (+ Anna?)


OK, so this is how we currently stand. Food wise, we'll be fine for lunch (snags on the BBQ, onions). Will need some bread.

Dinner is looking OK - we have Batz's Vindaloo, Chappo's Vindaloo both with rice, I'll do some oven roasted potatoes. We will probably need something else non-curry as well, can use the BBQ etc if needed.

Breakfast we have Chappo's Eggs. Will need some Bacon, Hashies, OJ and maybe some coffee for those who drink it.

I'll confirm all the other details via PM next week. Please confirm if you're still coming, and if we could all pitch in food wise that would make things run very smoothly on the day.

T-Minus 12 sleeps!

Cheers!

PS: Anyone bringing a brew rig along, or am I gonna have to do a triple, double brew day to make up the volume....!??!?!?


----------



## Batz (7/6/10)

Want me to do something non vindaloo? I do a good chilli, sorry I cant do anything that's not spicy.

Batz


----------



## NickB (7/6/10)

Doesn't worry me mate, but just thought 2 x curries may need a non-spicy option to go along with it!

Cheers


----------



## NickB (8/6/10)

Just a quick food update, Thanks Pete!

The 'Definites'
1 -- NickB Food: 30,000kg of snags and bread for them to live in, potato salad, maybe mini pizzas.
2 -- TidalPete Food: Hash Browns & Bread
3 -- Thomas J. Food?
4 -- Batz plus a party keg Food: Vindaloo Curry. I'll bring it in my crock pot for easy warm up, oh and rice as well. (plastic bowls and forks for the above too)
5 -- Bonj Food:?
6- Scoundrelrogue soft and not coming
7. Chappo - Beery stuff Food: Goat Vindaloo plus 2 x Doz eggs
8. -- DKS - Mixed bag-O-beers or keg of Bitter Food:?

The 'Maybes'
1. Troydo (C'mon slacker, it'll be your big send off!) 
2. Winkle (+ Anna?)


OK, so this is how we currently stand. Food wise, we'll be fine for lunch (snags on the BBQ, onions). Pete is bringing some bread. Lunch sorted.

Dinner is looking OK - we have Batz's Vindaloo, Chappo's Vindaloo both with rice, I'll do some oven roasted potatoes & maybe some mini pizzas. We will probably need something else non-curry as well, can use the BBQ etc if needed.

Breakfast we have Chappo's Eggs, and TB bringing Hashies. Will need some Bacon, OJ and maybe some coffee for those who drink it.


More updates as they come to hand 

Cheers


----------



## bonj (8/6/10)

I can either bring one of the things from the list of necessaries, or something to munch on during the day. Any preferences?


----------



## NickB (8/6/10)

Don't mind either way! Will need some more brekky stuff though, and possibly something non-curry for dinner.

Cheers


----------



## winkle (8/6/10)

NickB said:


> Don't mind either way! Will need some more brekky stuff though, and possibly something non-curry for dinner.
> 
> Cheers



I'll know by mid-week if I/we are able to make it - I'll be happy to bring along what ever is still required.


----------



## NickB (8/6/10)

Cool Cool!


----------



## praxis178 (8/6/10)

NickB said:


> Just a quick food update, Thanks Pete!
> 
> The 'Definites'
> 1 -- NickB Food: 30,000kg of snags and bread for them to live in, potato salad, maybe mini pizzas.
> ...



Just a quick food update.....

The 'Definites'
1 -- NickB Food: 30,000kg of snags and bread for them to live in, potato salad, maybe mini pizzas.
2 -- TidalPete Food: Hash Browns & Bread
3 -- Thomas J. Keg-o-Sporter and either more eggs or a kg or two of bacon.
4 -- Batz plus a party keg Food: Vindaloo Curry. I'll bring it in my crock pot for easy warm up, oh and rice as well. (plastic bowls and forks for the above too)
5 -- Bonj Food:?
6- Scoundrelrogue soft and not coming
7. Chappo - Beery stuff Food: Goat Vindaloo plus 2 x Doz eggs
8. -- DKS - Mixed bag-O-beers or keg of Bitter Food:?

The 'Maybes'
1. Troydo (C'mon slacker, it'll be your big send off!) 
2. Winkle (+ Anna?)


----------



## NickB (8/6/10)

Thanks mate! Reckon Bacon would be higher on the list than more eggs


----------



## DKS (8/6/10)

Just a quick food update.....

The 'Definites'
1 -- NickB Food: 30,000kg of snags and bread for them to live in, potato salad, maybe mini pizzas.
2 -- TidalPete Food: Hash Browns & Bread
3 -- Thomas J. Keg-o-Sporter and either more eggs or a kg or two of bacon.
4 -- Batz plus a party keg Food: Vindaloo Curry. I'll bring it in my crock pot for easy warm up, oh and rice as well. (plastic bowls and forks for the above too)
5 -- Bonj Food:?
6- Scoundrelrogue soft and not coming
7. Chappo - Beery stuff Food: Goat Vindaloo plus 2 x Doz eggs
8. -- DKS - Mixed bag-O-beers or keg of Bitter. Food: Tea, coffee, sugar milk etc

The 'Maybes'
1. Troydo (C'mon slacker, it'll be your big send off!) 
2. Winkle (+ Anna?)


Daz


----------



## praxis178 (9/6/10)

NickB said:


> Thanks mate! Reckon Bacon would be higher on the list than more eggs



Bacon it is then. 

Wish I could bring the coffee machine, but the rest of the clan would have the hissy fit to end all hissies if I took the twin head espresso machine with me......


----------



## NickB (9/6/10)

Its times like this I'm glad I don't drink coffee. Way too many politics for me....


----------



## praxis178 (9/6/10)

NickB said:


> Its times like this I'm glad I don't drink coffee. Way too many politics for me....



I discovered that I couldn't beat them, so I joined the espresso party. Too bad the electoral commission won't talk to us, they reckon we're just too jittery for the county's good. LOL


----------



## NickB (9/6/10)

You should bring your sister along Thomas, I'm sure Pete would really appreciate it.... h34r:


----------



## DKS (9/6/10)

Who is actually brewing on the day? or Is anybody actually brewing on the day?
Thought I might try doing one off the back of the old ute. Like those coffee vans you see around town but more Beverly Hillbillies style.
Daz


----------



## praxis178 (9/6/10)

NickB said:


> You should bring your sister along Thomas, I'm sure Pete would really appreciate it.... h34r:




Unfortunately (or is that fortunately?) she is babysitting "the" nephew that weekend and at my place of all places (seeing as I won't let her take the kegerator home this might be a contributing factor) too. Good thing she doesn't yet know how to switch kegs so she will just have to live with the dregs in the ones that will be hooked up at the time! MWAHAAAAA.

Edit: gramna.


----------



## praxis178 (9/6/10)

DKS said:


> Who is actually brewing on the day? or Is anybody actually brewing on the day?
> Thought I might try doing one off the back of the old ute. Like those coffee vans you see around town but more Beverly Hillbillies style.
> Daz



Had thought about bringing the kettle (gas) and MT and a couple of cubes, but I can't pry the ute keys out of me Dad's hands as he has "plans" that weekend (they involve a fishing rod or four and some crab pots), I could bring some cracked grain, hops and a cube and piggy back of off someone else's gear it that is allowed though.....


----------



## NickB (9/6/10)

More than welcome to bring gear. Have a carport you could use if you want to brew on the ute, or you can haul it down near mine.

Either way is cool!

Tossing up a few ideas for recipes - was thinking of maybe an Irish Red, an English Bitter, and IPA, or a version of Ross' Imperial Mild Hop Monster (1.5%)...

Planning at least one batch on the day, likely two if things go well. If anyone wants to chip in ingredients etc and can bring a cube, we can make them doubles....


Cheers


----------



## DKS (9/6/10)

So you are brewing Nick? 
You don't have to you know, you could just have one or two beers and discuss techniques, processes and technical stuff to make it sound a legit excuse to invite drunken rebel rouses to destroy your cred.


I might just bring my stuff and decide on the day. These guys are probably more fun than the proverbial barrel of monkeys. Brewing might be to serious or too hard on the day.  
Daz


----------



## NickB (9/6/10)

Bugger it, I'm definitely brewing!!! Might kick the first batch off at 6 or 7 am, and then the second after lunch 

It's more fun getting pissed and screwing up recipes anyway, plus I have to justify the thing to SWMBO 

Cheers


----------



## chappo1970 (9/6/10)

Atta Bloke NickB maned up and doing a brew with half a dozen pissed (so called) experts to tell how you should be doing it  Sounds like fun!


----------



## NickB (9/6/10)

We all know you're THE expert when it comes to brewing theory.... h34r:


----------



## DKS (9/6/10)

Brewing mojo rising.Whoohoo!
daz


----------



## Batz (9/6/10)

> Who is actually brewing on the day?
> Das



I don't think so !





But Pete and I will be there to offer our criticism where ever we can.

Batz


----------



## praxis178 (9/6/10)

NickB said:


> More than welcome to bring gear. Have a carport you could use if you want to brew on the ute, or you can haul it down near mine.
> 
> Either way is cool!
> 
> ...



I'm up for an Irish Red, or English Bitter.... Have a fresh bag of BB ale malt, and a still un-opened bag of pils malt (picked it up yesterday)......


----------



## bradsbrew (9/6/10)

There is nothing better than a running commentary by pissed mates on how your brew is going at a brew day hey DKS, Geoff T, Winkle and Gavo <_< . And BTW it was a strategic move to have a so called harder than normal brew then end up with a higher gravity and lower volume. And there was no plastisizer effect either Gavo :lol: Bastards..................


----------



## DKS (9/6/10)

bradsbrew said:


> There is nothing better than a running commentary by pissed mates on how your brew is going at a brew day hey DKS, Geoff T, Winkle and Gavo <_< . And BTW it was a strategic move to have a so called harder than normal brew then end up with a higher gravity and lower volume. And there was no plastisizer effect either Gavo :lol: Bastards..................




Doesn't that just add to the fun of it? The Aussie way. Poke fun at a bloke having a go when your on the sideline.
I'll have a go anyway.I'll be bringing and hoisting my Aussie flag as well, this is AHB after all.
Daz


----------



## chappo1970 (9/6/10)

bradsbrew said:


> There is nothing better than a running commentary by pissed mates on how your brew is going at a brew day hey DKS, Geoff T, Winkle and Gavo <_< . And BTW it was a strategic move to have a so called harder than normal brew then end up with a higher gravity and lower volume. And there was no plastisizer effect either Gavo :lol: Bastards..................



:lol: Gold!


----------



## Batz (10/6/10)

I thought it was cold today and this prompted me to have a look at Nanango's weather, after all we are sleeping outside.

Tonight...2C
Tomorrow...18C...Still cold!

I know it won't deter the local Nanango girls but !




You need an old 44 Nick, we can have a fire bucket, I've stood around plenty of those while working in the bush.


Batz
.....getting excited now


----------



## NickB (10/6/10)

Would LOVE a fire, but don't know if it'll be possible. Best just warm up with alcohol I suppose.....

And yeah, we were the coldest in the state a couple nights ago, 1C and foggy as hell. Was bloody freezing in the wind last night!

It's getting close now! Will be PMing everyone the details this weekend. Was thinking of a double batch of THIS as our brew for the day, what you think Thomas? I'd sub the MO for BB Ale though, as I have a fair bit of that too. What do you have in the way of hops mate? I have some, but we may need to sub as I'll be out of EKG if I need to use that much!


Cheers


----------



## Gavo (10/6/10)

bradsbrew said:


> There is nothing better than a running commentary by pissed mates on how your brew is going at a brew day hey DKS, Geoff T, Winkle and Gavo <_< . And BTW it was a strategic move to have a so called harder than normal brew then end up with a higher gravity and lower volume. And there was no plastisizer effect either Gavo :lol: Bastards..................



Well you obviosly wern't drinking enough that day were you if you can remember all that. By the way, it was all supportive constructive critisism.

Gavo.


----------



## winkle (10/6/10)

And I stand by my suggestion the what-you-may-call-it that attached to the thingy would have worked betterer turned arse-about. :icon_cheers:


----------



## praxis178 (10/6/10)

NickB said:


> Would LOVE a fire, but don't know if it'll be possible. Best just warm up with alcohol I suppose.....
> 
> And yeah, we were the coldest in the state a couple nights ago, 1C and foggy as hell. Was bloody freezing in the wind last night!
> 
> ...



I got heaps of Amarillo (AA 8.5%), Hallertauer M (AA 3.8%) and C Sazz (AA 4.0%) all are 2009. I really should get some more EKG as I ran out last weekend, if you want I can get enough to do this one as is and some for my freezer too.

I'll bring some "fire water" too if it's going to be that cold! White rum or psudo scotch?


----------



## NickB (10/6/10)

Hmmm, 

I'll see what I have in the way of High Alpha UK hops (pretty sure I have some Target and Challenger), and we can sub that for bittering, and move the EKG to 30mins, and maybe a cube hop as well, perhaps even a dry hop with another variety...

Otherwise, if you want to go an AIPA or something I'm sure we could work it out. Nothing like a shit-load of US hops  I'm open to suggestions! We could always do another Lite Rice Lager with the Hallertau M...

No Fire-Water for me, thanks....

Cheers!


----------



## Batz (11/6/10)

NickB said:


> No Fire-Water for me, thanks....
> 
> Cheers!




No not for me either.

Batz


----------



## chappo1970 (11/6/10)

Batz said:


> Tonight...2C
> Tomorrow...18C...Still cold!




 Holy crap! I'm soft city boi... I better bring something more substancial to keep me warm?







Somehow I don't think alcohol alone is gunna keep me warm.


----------



## Batz (11/6/10)

http://www.weatherzone.com.au/qld/wide-bay...burnett/nanango


----------



## NickB (11/6/10)

Go the Fire Water Chapstick!!!


----------



## stillscottish (11/6/10)

Chappo said:


> Holy crap! I'm soft city boi... I better bring something more substancial to keep me warm?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



But if you bugger off with her scarf who's going to keep her warm? :huh:


----------



## bradsbrew (11/6/10)

stillscottish said:


> But if you bugger off with her scarf who's going to keep her warm? :huh:




My ears.........yep thats right my ears pictiure that..I have!


----------



## bonj (12/6/10)

Why do today what you can put off for tomorrow? *Because it'll come back to bite you on the arse and stop you from going to brewdays!* :angry:

The 'Definites'
1 -- NickB Food: 30,000kg of snags and bread for them to live in, potato salad, maybe mini pizzas.
2 -- TidalPete Food: Hash Browns & Bread
3 -- Thomas J. Keg-o-Sporter and either more eggs or a kg or two of bacon.
4 -- Batz plus a party keg Food: Vindaloo Curry. I'll bring it in my crock pot for easy warm up, oh and rice as well. (plastic bowls and forks for the above too)
5 -- Bonj Damnit! BABBs Strong Ale Night.... same night.
6- Scoundrelrogue soft and not coming
7. Chappo - Beery stuff Food: Goat Vindaloo plus 2 x Doz eggs
8. -- DKS - Mixed bag-O-beers or keg of Bitter. Food: Tea, coffee, sugar milk etc

The 'Maybes'
1. Troydo (C'mon slacker, it'll be your big send off!)
2. Winkle (+ Anna?)


----------



## Batz (12/6/10)

The 'Definites'
1 -- NickB Food: 30,000kg of snags and bread for them to live in, potato salad, maybe mini pizzas.
2 -- TidalPete Food: Hash Browns & Bread
3 -- Thomas J. Keg-o-Sporter and either more eggs or a kg or two of bacon.
4 -- Batz plus a party keg Food: Chilli and I'll bring it in my crock pot for easy warm up, (plastic bowls and forks for the above too)
5 -- Bonj Damnit! BABBs Strong Ale Night.... same night.
6- Scoundrelrogue soft and not coming
7. Chappo - Beery stuff Food: Goat Vindaloo plus 2 x Doz eggs
8. -- DKS - Mixed bag-O-beers or keg of Bitter. Food: Tea, coffee, sugar milk etc

The 'Maybes'
1. Troydo (C'mon slacker, it'll be your big send off!)
2. Winkle (+ Anna?) 



OK two Vindaloo Curry's is a bit silly so I'll change to a chilli or something, I'll decide when it's time to cook but will bring something yummy.
Next time I say I'm bringing a curry you bring something else Chappo <_< 


Batz


----------



## chappo1970 (12/6/10)

Batz said:


> OK two Vindaloo Curry's is a bit silly so I'll change to a chilli or something, I'll decide when it's time to cook but will bring something yummy.
> Next time I say I'm bringing a curry you bring something else Chappo <_<
> 
> 
> Batz




Soorrrry Mr Gumpy.

I will change Batz. I love vindaloo's so I didn't see a problem plus I always like trying other peoples vindaloo's out. But to keep the peace I'll make slow roasted lamb shanks Italian style. NickB all I need is an oven to reheat them after the trip to yours, it that possible?

Cheers

Chap Chap


----------



## NickB (12/6/10)

Bonj said:


> Why do today what you can put off for tomorrow? *Because it'll come back to bite you on the arse and stop you from going to brewdays!* :angry:










EDIT: No problem Chap Chap - Have an oven and a slow cooker so whatever works for you!

Cheers


----------



## chappo1970 (12/6/10)

Excellent NickB! Lamb Skanks it is, awesome. So everyone gets a bone I make it 10 skanks?


----------



## NickB (12/6/10)

Rock on Garth! :super:


----------



## chappo1970 (12/6/10)




----------



## Batz (12/6/10)

Chappo said:


> Soorrrry Mr Gumpy.
> 
> I will change Batz. I love vindaloo's so I didn't see a problem plus I always like trying other peoples vindaloo's out. But to keep the peace I'll make slow roasted lamb shanks Italian style. NickB all I need is an oven to reheat them after the trip to yours, it that possible?
> 
> ...




I love vindaloo's and don't see a problem either, some may not have such advanced tastes as us.





Mr Grumpy


----------



## chappo1970 (12/6/10)

:icon_cheers: You da man batz


----------



## NickB (12/6/10)

Batz, do you still have that pizza oven? Is it 10A? Just a thought.....

Cheers


----------



## Batz (13/6/10)

NickB said:


> Batz, do you still have that pizza oven? Is it 10A? Just a thought.....
> 
> Cheers




I do and it's 15A Nick

I see it was a lovely 0 C in Nanango this morning

http://www.weatherzone.com.au/qld/wide-bay...burnett/nanango

Looks better next Saturday 7C......and raining  


Batz


----------



## praxis178 (13/6/10)

Batz said:


> I do and it's 15A Nick
> 
> I see it was a lovely 0 C in Nanango this morning
> 
> ...



In that case I'll dust of the driazabone, haven't used it in about 12 years, be fun to break out that smelly old goat!


----------



## NickB (13/6/10)

Damn, always with the rain. Need it for the tanks, but.... and yeah, bloody freezing last night!


----------



## Batz (13/6/10)

Just as long as it doesn't rain like it does here.




Batz


----------



## NickB (13/6/10)

1-5mm,we should be right! Actually, thats Kingaroy, so it'll probably be 30C and sunny up here on the hill


----------



## TidalPete (13/6/10)

Batz said:


> The 'Definites'
> 1 -- NickB Food: 30,000kg of snags and bread for them to live in, potato salad, maybe mini pizzas.
> 2 -- TidalPete Food: Hash Browns & Bread + keg of NG Weizen for you all
> 3 -- Thomas J. Keg-o-Sporter and either more eggs or a kg or two of bacon.
> ...



Updating my details.

TP


----------



## Batz (13/6/10)

> 2 -- TidalPete Food: Hash Browns & Bread + keg of NG Weizen for you all






I hope you don't plan on putting that in my car Pete ! Let along sharing my gas, use your own it'll taste the same.

Batz


----------



## TidalPete (13/6/10)

Batz said:


> View attachment 38698
> 
> 
> I hope you don't plan on putting that in my car Pete ! Let along sharing my gas, use your own it'll taste the same.
> ...


Fishing, fishing, fishing, ad infititum.











:lol: 

TP


----------



## NickB (13/6/10)

What do you think this is Pete, summer or something. I KNOW how good your dark beers are....perhaps you may be persuaded to bring one of those, pwiddy pwiddy pweese???


----------



## Batz (13/6/10)

TidalPete said:


> Fishing, fishing, fishing, ad infititum.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Well done old fella :lol: 





But I will be sampling this brew before take off and if it's a wheatie it's staying here, no kidding.





Batz....this is getting all cuddly yes?


----------



## TidalPete (13/6/10)

Not much in the way of dark beers left ATM Nick but will bring along a few keg-filled bottles of my DarkandDangerous Oatmeal Stout for your consumption.  
To keep certain people happy I'll swap my Wheatie ( :lol: ) for my latest IPA which will probably need no ice to keep it cold at your place.  
We *NEED* fire & warmth on the 19th. :angry: 

TP

PS --- Just saw your post Batz.


----------



## NickB (13/6/10)

Atta boy Pete, IPA is a winner 

Still investigating heating options. Don't have a source for 44gal drums however, or a gas patio heater. Hmmmm.....

Will be PMing shortly all the juicy details of the day 



Cheers


----------



## NickB (13/6/10)

PMs sent to everyone, check your inbox!

Cheers!


----------



## chappo1970 (13/6/10)

NickyB,

Against SWMBO's willl (remember little bro's 1 st impresion?) I will be attending your brass monkey get together, However Mrs NickB expressed how warming it would be if we shared the "Company" bed? So should I bring the pink PJ's?


----------



## TidalPete (13/6/10)

Chappo said:


> NickyB,
> 
> Against SWMBO's willl (remember little bro's 1 st impresion?) I will be attending your brass monkey get together, However Mrs NickB expressed how warming it would be if we shared the "Company" bed? So should I bring the pink PJ's?



Are they the PJ's with *"RACK OFF CHAPPO"* on the arse? <_< 

TP


----------



## chappo1970 (13/6/10)

:lol: :lol: I love you :lol: TP

Seriously there is enough room in Nickys bed for all of us. yeah?


----------



## NickB (14/6/10)

Sorry to say , my brewday has been cancelled. I have just found out that it's definite that Chappo's coming, and I wouldn't wish that upon anyone...............



















h34r:


----------



## winkle (14/6/10)

Sorry Nick, but we're out.
A lost weekend this last one, got on the turps with Ross on Saturday (unplanned)  and spent yesterday having a near death experience - so getting the fill etc will have to be done next weekend.
Have a good one and don't let Pete get too close to naked flames.


----------



## geoff_tewierik (14/6/10)

Sorry Perry, that'd be my fault for convincing him to join us at the pub, glad I left after two beers


----------



## NickB (14/6/10)

Curse you Geoff! Mind you, it's always someone else's fault, isn't it Perry..... h34r:

Cheers

PS: If you are coming and haven't received a PM from me, please send me one...


----------



## chappo1970 (14/6/10)

ahem


----------



## TidalPete (14/6/10)

winkle said:


> Sorry Nick, but we're out.







TP


----------



## NickB (14/6/10)

Ahem yourself Chappo..... <_<


----------



## winkle (15/6/10)

NickB said:


> Curse you Geoff! Mind you, it's always someone else's fault, isn't it Perry..... h34r:
> 
> Cheers
> 
> PS: If you are coming and haven't received a PM from me, please send me one...



Ha, not Ross's fault but next time we're out for a drink I'm sure not getting a 3 pints start of 6.7% stout.
He's hard enough to keep up with as it is  .


----------



## Barley Belly (15/6/10)

You QLD guys have all the fun


----------



## NickB (15/6/10)

Still plenty of time to drive up BB, you're more than welcome!


----------



## NickB (15/6/10)

Just cleaning up downstairs and found this....

View attachment 38780




Looks like the sixer you left at my old place last brew day mate. They should be nice and 'conditioned' by now. We'll crack one for shits and giggles if you're game.... h34r:

Cheers!


----------



## NickB (16/6/10)

Getting close now guys. And typically, I've got a cold  Oh well, nothing a few beers won't sort out I'm sure 

Any confirmed early starters yet? Or are you all rocking up around lunch time like Chappo?

Cheers


----------



## TidalPete (16/6/10)

NickB said:


> Getting close now guys. And typically, I've got a cold Oh well, nothing a few beers won't sort out I'm sure
> 
> Any confirmed early starters yet? Or are you all rocking up around lunch time like Chappo?
> 
> Cheers



Sorry to tell you Nick but because you're Tasmanian, an alien in any sense or form? :blink:  I have told the old Batz that I can't possibly accept a lift even if his problems get all sorted in time. :unsure: 
Besides, I have heard you backed NSW in our total obliteration of them & anyway I don't have my cold weather gear with me. (Wink, wink)

Almost forgot --- It's going to be raining anyway.
So sorry!  

TP


----------



## praxis178 (16/6/10)

I'm aiming to get there around the 10am, have my gumboots and rain coat sorted and I found my arctic sleeping bag too! LOL Let the god times roll!


----------



## NickB (17/6/10)

Sorry to hear it Pete. At lease we won't miss your stench wafting around the place 

As for backing NSW, what State of Origin game??!?? Forgot it was even on to be honest! Will just have to keep up following the Mighty Bombers in the real football 

Sounds good Thomas - still up for splitting that batch?

Cheers

PS: Thought you were tough, Pete... h34r:


----------



## chappo1970 (17/6/10)

Nick won't be getting there until later on in the day. Plus will be driving home that night but still good for the eggs. :icon_cheers:


----------



## NickB (17/6/10)

Hmmmmm..................................... WTF Chappo?

If you're not Full 'O' Shit and am actually contemplating driving home Chappo, I'd be VERY careful - the cops are pricks around here - especially on Saturday nights.....

Cheers


----------



## praxis178 (17/6/10)

Just about to head out to get the bacon, one or two kgs? Just wondering what the actual numbers are now, seeing the high fly drop rate I'm beginning to wonder if just a rasher or two might not be enough! LOL

Come-on guys: I'm doing this on Endone with a doc's note not to be vertical at all for the next two weeks (bulging disk impinging on my spine, so lower body function is impaired) so what's your excuse? h34r:

edit: yeah Nick still keen to split the batch.....


----------



## TidalPete (17/6/10)

Thomas J. said:


> so what's your excuse? h34r:



Don't need an excuse Thomas. Was just giving Nick a touchup. :lol: I'll be there.  

TP


----------



## praxis178 (17/6/10)

TidalPete said:


> Don't need an excuse Thomas. Was just giving Nick a touchup. :lol: I'll be there.
> 
> TP



Just ribbing ya :lol:, good thing my back is playing up too, this way I won't feel the frost bite knocking off my toes!


----------



## NickB (17/6/10)

Won't be that cold! was positively warm last night!

I'm sure you've been but I reckon 1kg will be heaps.

Will work on that recipe tonight after I've finished my job-hunting  

Cheers

PS: I'll get ya Pete, watch your back h34r:


----------



## praxis178 (17/6/10)

NickB said:


> Won't be that cold! was positively warm last night!
> 
> I'm sure you've been but I reckon 1kg will be heaps.
> 
> ...



Mmmmmm jobbing beer......

1Kg acquired, so all is well.


----------



## NickB (17/6/10)

Eexxxxelent...


----------



## praxis178 (17/6/10)

NickB said:


> Eexxxxelent...


Mwhahahaha hahaha haha ha..... Cough. haha


----------



## NickB (17/6/10)

Silence Smithers!

Release the Hounds....


----------



## praxis178 (17/6/10)

NickB said:


> Silence Smithers!
> 
> Release the Hounds....



Speaking of hounds, you need a prize winning rootster? h34r:

All kidding aside, my CB order didn't arrive today, and as tomorrow is the local show day I'm not sure if it will be delivered, so probably won't be bringing any EKG.....


----------



## NickB (17/6/10)

That's cool, will work on the recipe and get it to you tonight or tomorrow. If you can maybe cover the grain I'll cover the hops? We'll work it out!

Cheers

If your rooster is anything like the one up the road here, he'll be going off at 2AM. If I ever find him I'll be eating well...... h34r:


----------



## praxis178 (17/6/10)

NickB said:


> That's cool, will work on the recipe and get it to you tonight or tomorrow. If you can maybe cover the grain I'll cover the hops? We'll work it out!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> If your rooster is anything like the one up the road here, he'll be going off at 2AM. If I ever find him I'll be eating well...... h34r:



Sounds good.

We ate his brothers, tasty birds they were too!


----------



## NickB (17/6/10)

OK, thinking this way - based on Dr. Smurto's Landlord...



Recipe: Brew Day Best Bitter
Style: 8B-English Pale Ale-Special/Best/Premium Bitter

Recipe Overview

Wort Volume Before Boil: 56.00 l
Wort Volume After Boil: 44.00 l
Volume At Pitching: 42.00 l
Final Batch Volume: 40.00 l
Expected Pre-Boil Gravity: 1.036 SG
Expected OG: 1.045 SG
Expected FG: 1.011 SG
Expected ABV: 4.5 %
Expected IBU (using Tinseth): 36.9
Expected Color: 22.3 EBC
Mash Efficiency: 75.0 %
Boil Duration: 60.0 mins

Fermentables
Australian BB Traditional Ale Malt 7.500 kg (86.2 %) In Mash/Steeped
German Munich Malt 1.000 kg (11.5 %) In Mash/Steeped
UK Pale Chocolate Malt 0.200 kg (2.3 %) In Mash/Steeped

Hops
UK Admiral (10.6 % alpha) 45 g Loose Pellet Hops used 60 Min From End
UK Kent Golding (4.7 % alpha) 30 g Loose Pellet Hops used 20 Min From End
UK Kent Golding (4.7 % alpha) 30 g Loose Pellet Hops used Dry-Hopped

Other Ingredients
Gypsum 7 g used In Mash
Koppafloc 2 g used In Boil

Yeast: No Yeast Chosen

Mash Schedule
Mash Type: Full Mash
Schedule Name:Single Step Infusion (65C/149F)
Step: Rest at 65 degC for 60 mins


Whaddaya think? Was looking at the 20min addition directly to the cubes, and then dry hopping with whatever amount you like.

Cheers


----------



## praxis178 (17/6/10)

NickB said:


> OK, thinking this way - based on Dr. Smurto's Landlord...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sounds good....

I have the BB, but not the others, I think (I'll have to do a physical inventory,need to anyway), I might have some Vienna (Weyermann), but I almost certain I don't have any choc. I do have 25kg of BB pilsner malt though. 

The hop schedule is about right, been meaning to get a Landlord going sometime soon anyway so very timely!

I'll let you know exactly what I have and how much in the way of choc/dark malts, but my stout/porter binge has really hit those stocks hard of late. Hmmm I do have a a couple of kg of carawheat (weyermann) not much in the way of colour though from that malt....... 

Yeast: I have a slant of Thames Valley II somewhere. Could start breeding it up in the morning if you're interested.


----------



## NickB (17/6/10)

That's cool, I have the Munich and Pale Choc, so we can use those. If you could bring the 7.5kg BB Ale, I'll cover the other grains and the hops? We can use my mill if you like 

Don't worry about the yeast for me, I've got a couple of strains here, will most likely go the Ringwood I think!

Oh, Pete, do you have any vials of yeast you'd like to swap?

Cheers


----------



## TidalPete (17/6/10)

NickB said:


> Oh, Pete, do you have any vials of yeast you'd like to swap?
> Cheers



What do you have on offer Nick?

TP


----------



## NickB (17/6/10)

OK, have 1099 Whitbread Ale, 1187 Ringwood Ale, 2001 Urquell Lager, 1084 Irish Ale, 1007 German Ale, 2247PC Euro Lager, 1056 American Ale. All in vials, I usually split into 10 per smack pack, like you taught me 

Cheers


----------



## TidalPete (17/6/10)

NickB said:


> OK, have 1099 Whitbread Ale, 1187 Ringwood Ale, 2001 Urquell Lager, 1084 Irish Ale, 1007 German Ale, 2247PC Euro Lager, 1056 American Ale. All in vials, I usually split into 10 per smack pack, like you taught me
> Cheers



Will PM you Nick.

TP


----------



## praxis178 (18/6/10)

NickB said:


> That's cool, I have the Munich and Pale Choc, so we can use those. If you could bring the 7.5kg BB Ale, I'll cover the other grains and the hops? We can use my mill if you like
> 
> Don't worry about the yeast for me, I've got a couple of strains here, will most likely go the Ringwood I think!
> 
> ...



Cool, I'll weigh out and bag up the grain today and get the car packed.

I mostly have German/Belgian strains left atm, only the one vial of TV2 that I can find, I guess it's time to buy some more smack packs.....


----------



## NickB (18/6/10)

Can swap yeasts with you too Thomas if you like? Do you have vials/slants or just smack packs?

What strains do you have?

Cheers


----------



## praxis178 (18/6/10)

NickB said:


> Can swap yeasts with you too Thomas if you like? Do you have vials/slants or just smack packs?
> 
> What strains do you have?
> 
> Cheers



Wyeast 3068 Weihenstephan Wheat
Wyeast 3944 Belgian Wit

Are the ones where I have more than one vial left of, so not much to work with, but now that I have some more vials on the way and my four new kegs arrived this morning (7am FFS and on a public holiday too) I have an excuse to buy more yeast and get some more brews a happening! 

Too bad the downey/snaplok posts I ordered from CB for my font project don't fit the female snaplok fittings on the font. I guess life just wasn't meant to be easy.


----------



## NickB (18/6/10)

I've got 1099 Whitbread Ale, 1187 Ringwood Ale, 2001 Urquell Lager, 1084 Irish Ale, 1007 German Ale, 2247PC Euro Lager, 1056 American Ale.

Would happily swap those two strains of yours for any two of the above!

Cheers


----------



## praxis178 (18/6/10)

NickB said:


> I've got 1099 Whitbread Ale, 1187 Ringwood Ale, 2001 Urquell Lager, 1084 Irish Ale, 1007 German Ale, 2247PC Euro Lager, 1056 American Ale.
> 
> Would happily swap those two strains of yours for any two of the above!
> 
> Cheers



No probs there, I'll bring some along then, the Irish ale would be at the top of my wish list as I love stouts.....

Righto of to weigh up some grain.


----------



## NickB (18/6/10)

Cool, sounds good!

Cheers


----------



## praxis178 (18/6/10)

Had a taste of the Smoked Porter tonight, well I couldn't go serving it untested could I, and man is it good; smooth malt, slightly oily phenolic mid pallet with nice hop flavors I'd like to say citrus but I'm not really good at tasting citrus, and a nicely balanced bitterness to round it out. The second sip is the one that gets you hooked.....


----------



## NickB (18/6/10)

Good to hear! I'm not very happy with any of my dark beers on tap at the moment, so having a good one around will be...ummm....good!

The Lite Rice Lager however is tasting pretty good, considering it was only kegged on Monday!

Cheers


----------



## praxis178 (18/6/10)

NickB said:


> Good to hear! I'm not very happy with any of my dark beers on tap at the moment, so having a good one around will be...ummm....good!
> 
> The Lite Rice Lager however is tasting pretty good, considering it was only kegged on Monday!
> 
> Cheers



Hmmm this one is only 11days in keg, but already I'm thinking I got to make it again, asap! 

Hope she's an empty keg when I go home, I need the space, have a party in a week or so and I need to make a mild for the drivers to pretend to drink, might have to steal your lite recipe. h34r:


----------



## Batz (18/6/10)

Kegged my ale for this today !

Batz


----------



## praxis178 (18/6/10)

Batz said:


> Kegged my ale for this today !
> 
> Batz



Well just so it wasn't done in haste is all! :lol:


----------



## TidalPete (18/6/10)

Am I the only one going who conditions his beers????? <_< 

TP


----------



## NickB (18/6/10)

Probably.......Takes you a month to clean the fermenter and finally pour yourself a beer... h34r:


----------



## praxis178 (18/6/10)

TidalPete said:


> Am I the only one going who conditions his beers????? <_<
> 
> TP



Wellllll, I do like to give my lagers a few days 'o rest before tapping the keg. Does that count?


----------



## cdbrown (18/6/10)

Have a good brew day tomorrow. Take lots of photos (incriminating would be best)


----------



## clean brewer (18/6/10)

I would love to just get up in the morning and leave the house before anyone wakes up and come to this Nick but Im sorry, it aint gonna happen unfortunately... :angry: 

I wouldnt give a f*** about sleeping in the cold either.... What time does it start again??

:icon_cheers: CB


----------



## praxis178 (18/6/10)

clean brewer said:


> I would love to just get up in the morning and leave the house before anyone wakes up and come to this Nick but Im sorry, it aint gonna happen unfortunately... :angry:
> 
> I wouldnt give a f*** about sleeping in the cold either.... What time does it start again??
> 
> :icon_cheers: CB



I think 10am was mentioned back a few pages ago..... Does mean I have to get up at sparrow fart to make this one, so what the hey am I still doing up? :lol:


----------



## Batz (19/6/10)

Thomas J. said:


> I think 10am was mentioned back a few pages ago..... Does mean I have to get up at sparrow fart to make this one, so what the hey am I still doing up? :lol:




Well I'm up and getting ready, the old fart will be here soon.

Batz


----------



## AndrewQLD (19/6/10)

Have a great time guys, wish i could make the day but there's just too much shit happening here atm. Hope you all have your woollies on.

Andrew


----------



## praxis178 (19/6/10)

Batz said:


> Well I'm up and getting ready, the old fart will be here soon.
> 
> Batz



Just chucking the last bits into the boot now, will be on the road shortly......


----------



## Batz (19/6/10)

Thomas J. said:


> Just chucking the last bits into the boot now, will be on the road shortly......




You dropping in to see Screwy as well?


----------



## praxis178 (19/6/10)

Nah Batz, just making a bee line for the brews. Already touched base with Screwy so he knows that I won't be passing through.

Right the car is packed the engine is warm, my back is killing me, I guess it's time to hit the road!


----------



## winkle (19/6/10)

Have a good one Nick, I hope the lads don't get too lubricated at Screwy's on the way. You'll have more fun than me (currently arguing over how to use string lines and do volumetric calculations  ). Just waiting for the shed selection dramas.


----------



## NickB (19/6/10)

Chappo, I'm hungry.....


----------



## Batz (20/6/10)

Thanks for a great night Nick I really enjoyed myself. Sorry if the curry was a bit hot for some, that was actually toned down somewhat compared to our normal vindaloo. 

It wasn't as cold as I expected either, certain older brewers did seem to be feeling it, as well as one puppy who took over my swag. 








Batz


----------



## TidalPete (20/6/10)

Just a quickie to thank Nick & Meaghan for a great brewday. The hospitality was excellent as is usually the case when Nick decides to play host. :super:
Just another example of how an excellent pissup get-together can't be gauged solely on the numbers involved. :beer: 

Daz & Thomas,
Just finished unpacking my gear & have found a XXXX Gold tallie marked "Dark-26/3" + another bottle marked "Fat Fak 12/3" in my cooler. To whom do they belong & will I save them for next time we meet?

Nick,
So sorry I forgot those tubes of yeast but will bring them along to that riot get-together disguised as the Christmas-in-July Case Swap Winkle kindly hosts every year if you can do the same? And 'NO' I have no plans to wear my Plucka Duck jumper publicly any time in the future. :lol: 

TP


----------



## Batz (20/6/10)

I have lost a liquid out disconnect, it will be on a piece of grey line around 400mm long. Has anyone found this?

Batz


----------



## TidalPete (20/6/10)

Batz said:


> I have lost a liquid out disconnect, it will be on a piece of grey line around 400mm long. Has anyone found this?
> 
> Batz



When I undid the split on the gas line Batz I'm sure it was still connected to the beer-out post.

TP


----------



## Batz (20/6/10)

TidalPete said:


> When I undid the split on the gas line Batz I'm sure it was still connected to the beer-out post.
> 
> TP




It was but I undid it and put someplace safe :unsure: 

Batz


----------



## TidalPete (20/6/10)

Batz said:


> It was but I undid it and put someplace safe :unsure:
> 
> Batz



Then sorry mate. Have unpacked all my gear & it's not there.  


TP


----------



## Batz (20/6/10)

Batz said:


> It was but I undid it and put someplace safe :unsure:
> 
> Batz




Found it ! It was someplace safe...SOC :icon_cheers: 

Batz


----------



## Steve (20/6/10)

Probably under TPs beany. You guys are soft! :lol:


----------



## TidalPete (20/6/10)

Steve said:


> Probably under TPs beany. You guys are soft! :lol:



Hey Steve,

1 -- If all you southern blokes are so hardy then why is the power/housing/water/etc infrastructure in SE Qld clogged up to the eyeballs with no end in sight?   
2 -- Bloody hell mate it was chilly winds of 7 deg c after all & gave me the excuse to wear my REALLY cold weather gear for the third time in two years. :super: 

TP


----------



## praxis178 (21/6/10)

More photos....

http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum//ind...m&album=658

And for some reason the buttons in the editor still don't work. Well at least I can still post the message.


----------



## Bribie G (21/6/10)

Great to see you getting with the strength, Nick. Will you be disposing of the other two pots on Ebay or via the Forum?


----------



## NickB (21/6/10)

Cheeky Cheeky......


Thanks to all the guys who made the pilgrimage, my place is not exactly down the road!

Thanks for all the food and beer donations brought along, and for lots and lots of good bullshit as well!

Made my goal of watching the Socceroos at midnight too, and for once, didn't have a hangover the next morning, even with 2 hours of sleep!

Here's to the next brewday!

Cheers


----------



## Batz (21/6/10)

I must also state how surprised I was that all night I did not see Thomas drink one home brew !




He did seem happy enough just the same, he must have been drinking something h34r: 


Batz


----------



## NickB (21/6/10)

That damn Fire Water Batz!


----------



## Batz (21/6/10)

NickB said:


> That damn Fire Water Batz!




Looked a bit like Gold by the pic.

Batz


----------



## DKS (21/6/10)

TidalPete said:


> Just a quickie to thank Nick & Meaghan for a great brewday. The hospitality was excellent as is usually the case when Nick decides to play host. :super:
> Just another example of how an excellent pissup get-together can't be gauged solely on the numbers involved. :beer:
> 
> Daz & Thomas,
> ...


----------



## praxis178 (21/6/10)

DKS said:


> Just a quickie to thank Nick & Meaghan for a great brewday. The hospitality was excellent as is usually the case when Nick decides to play host. :super:
> Just another example of how an excellent pissup get-together can't be gauged solely on the numbers involved. :beer:
> 
> Daz & Thomas,
> ...



Can't Thank Nick and company too highly! Great day, and a great if cool night. My only regret is that I was on Endone and so couldn't drink as much as I'd have liked to, so many great beers, so little time.....

Batz: All things aside no matter WHAT it looked like: under no circumstances would that swill pass my lips, I'd rather die of thirst!!!!

Nick: I inoculated the ESB this arvo after getting my Thames Valley II culture up and running yesterday, had a nice 1.2L very active starter happening. All told 18.5L into the fermenter after I racked of cold break/hops. So just right for a corni full of fun!


----------



## bradsbrew (21/6/10)

Thomas J. said:


> My only regret is that I was on Endone and so couldn't think as much as I'd have liked to, so many great goats, so little time.....
> 
> Batz: All things aside no matter WHAT it looked like: under no circumstances would that thing pass my lips..........



Hey pain relief is cheating at a brewday!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  good too see you were prepared though Thomas.


----------



## NickB (21/6/10)

Good to hear Thomas! Hope it turns out great. I'll be dry hopping mine with maybe 30g EKG, and probably pitching onto a starter of Ringwood (when I have a spare fridge to ferment in - mind you I'll probably need a heater this time of year!)

Cheers

PS: We only broke one glass on the day, and it was me who did it too


----------



## praxis178 (21/6/10)

bradsbrew said:


> Hey pain relief is cheating at a brewday!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  good too see you were prepared though Thomas.



It was either cheat or not be there, and I damn well wasn't going to pull a Chappo, not on a BD so close to home! h34r:


----------



## praxis178 (21/6/10)

NickB said:


> Good to hear Thomas! Hope it turns out great. I'll be dry hopping mine with maybe 30g EKG, and probably pitching onto a starter of Ringwood (when I have a spare fridge to ferment in - mind you I'll probably need a heater this time of year!)
> 
> Cheers
> 
> PS: We only broke one glass on the day, and it was me who did it too



Wow, just one glass? We did do well!

Yeah, mine will need a bit of heat to get through, but not much. I plan on adding ~20g of EKG on day three so there is bit of alcohol to help carry the oils and keep them in solution better.


----------



## DKS (22/6/10)

Thomas J. said:


> Wow, just one glass? We did do well!
> 
> Yeah, but it was mine and that's three in a week. Luckily all cheapies. You know about things in threes, hopefully I'm safe for a while now thanks Nick, hoodoo gone, but with teenagers around who knows.
> (Note to self, buy plastic cups)
> Daz


----------



## NickB (22/6/10)

Sorry Daz! Thought it was one of my op-shoppers.


----------



## DKS (22/6/10)

NickB said:


> Sorry Daz! Thought it was one of my op-shoppers.


 No worries about a broken glass mate.
What about those cops on the way out of town. Anyone get bagged?
I pulled out on the H'way about 100m passed them, opposite the PB servo, and they were every where from Nanango to Cabulture.(They must of been tipped off about us )
Daz


----------



## Batz (22/6/10)

DKS said:


> No worries about a broken glass mate.
> What about those cops on the way out of town. Anyone get bagged?
> I pulled out on the H'way about 100m passed them, opposite the PB servo, and they were every where from Nanango to Cabulture.(They must of been tipped off about us )
> Daz




They had the car in front of Pete and I baled up just before town, we just quietly sailed pass.

Batz


----------



## praxis178 (22/6/10)

DKS said:


> No worries about a broken glass mate.
> What about those cops on the way out of town. Anyone get bagged?
> I pulled out on the H'way about 100m passed them, opposite the PB servo, and they were every where from Nanango to Cabulture.(They must of been tipped off about us )
> Daz



The three I saw were all "preoccupied" while booking some other poor sap.

Did seem a bit unfair to hit people on a Sunday at the end of a roadworks zone where nothing was happening though!


----------



## NickB (22/6/10)

Welcome to the world of quotas. Fuckers. Really unimpressed with them ATM....

I'm sure everyone in Nanango knew what was going on Sat night, so they obviously came out in force to get us.....

Anywho...

Cheers


----------



## bradsbrew (22/6/10)

NickB said:


> Welcome to the world of quotas. Fuckers. Really unimpressed with them ATM....
> 
> I'm sure everyone in Nanango knew what was going on Sat night, so they obviously came out in force to get us.....
> 
> ...



Hmm why do I have a Dukes of hazard, Moonshine, Batz and Tidalpete scenario in mind.


----------



## bonj (22/6/10)

I had more of a Thelma and Louise scenario in mind... :lol:


----------



## NickB (22/6/10)

LOL, classic! Who has the headscarf though? Surely it's Pete, coz I know he feels the cold... h34r:


----------



## Ross (22/6/10)

Maybe they have Chappo h34r:


----------



## NickB (22/6/10)

He who shall not be named <_< 

Wonder what sort of torture they're handing out to him....


----------



## paulwolf350 (22/6/10)

NickB said:


> He who shall not be named <_<
> 
> Wonder what sort of torture they're handing out to him....




I am sure he is hating it


----------

